

Ask PG: Would you consider open sourcing your new DMCA copy? - wikiburner

Maybe similar to Automattic’s Privacy Policy: http://automattic.com/privacy/<p>I think there’s a real need amongst startups for decent DMCA notice boilerplate.<p>Edit: As pbhjpbhj points out below, I'm asking if PG would "allow people to use the contents of this page, https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html, [suitably adapted] on their own websites."
======
pbhjpbhj
In case it's not clear wikiburner means allow people to use the contents of
this page, <https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html>, [suitably adapted] on
their own websites.

